

The developer dilemma: idea is easy, building is easy, selling is impossible - tomdeal
http://blog.dievolution.net/meinung/the-developer-dilemma-idea-is-easy-building-is-easy-selling-is-impossible/

======
gage
I think you're doing the right thing by writing this story up and posting it
on HN. You certainly got me to check the game out. Keep it up!

~~~
tomdeal
I would lie if I said I didnt write the story to generate some buzz for the
game, but I really think if I have those problems, many others have them, too.
There must be ways for developers to market their ideas, people who can't be
24/7 online for social connections like a garyvee.

------
dreamdu5t
Selling doesn't matter. Just get users and people will give you money to be a
startup. It's the thing to do you know.

~~~
tomdeal
Yes, getting users is the first obstacle, where I really got problems with. If
you are developing apps and doing websites 24/7, its really hard to be a
marketing expert, too, thats what my blogpost is about.

------
Lukebream
Your article is an interesesting read and despite it's length I stuck with it
to the end.

I didn't try the game but I did click thru and have a look at your homepage /
landing page and to be honest it's not very inspiring.

It really didn't motivate me to register. There is too much text and to be
brutal it's not pretty enough.

You game us being compared to an iPhone app... If you take a look at a typical
iPhone apps landing page ( if they have a web presence) they are visually
stunning. They are also very simple and you immediately (in 5 seconds) get
what the app is all about.

Fir example you need a big button for a user to get started. It's too
confusing at the moment.

There are loads of web tutorials on 'landing page optimisation' you should
start with this.

Then once that is sorted then you can work on driving some targeted traffic
and see what happens.

~~~
tomdeal
thanks, you are right about the landing page. This is one of the things you
just forget about when you develop the whole app, but its the first thing the
future users see, so it should be really nice. will start working on it
immediately

